# 25RS-S Hitch Coupler Height



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't get this measurement as my trailer isn't handy right now. Does anyone know what the exact height to the top of the 25RS-S hitch is when the unit is perfectly level? My unit is a 2004 model if that matters.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike I can't get the TT height but I was able to get the hitch heigth. From the ground to the top of the ball mine measures 24 1/2" . This is with a reese cast iron hitch slid into the tahoe, It should not make a difference on the TV. I set mine up so the TT was slightly down in the front but for the most part it is level. Hope this helps. Kirk


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmmm, seems high. But the TV Ball height should be about 1/2 to 1 inch higher than the trailer hitch height. I will hopefully be able to get the trailer measured tonight. But knowing this info sooner would help me make some pre-adjustments before getting to the trailer. I was guessing the height to be 20" or so.

Michael


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I measured 19.5" in a parking lot. Can that be right?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

20" sounds very close to when I installed my dual cam. Not sure why you need the measurement?? It is really a game of measuring from trailer frame to the ground in the front and back of the trailer and making sure they are the same measurement, then you are level. Get the ball adjusted up or down after accounting for weight dist bars to level trailer if it is not. Are you just trying to roughly judge what the right ball height is for a setup?

Regards,
Danny


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, you are correct. I don't think my Reese Dual Cam WD hitch is setup with enough tension on the bars. Bars are 800#. My ball height right now is 22". I think that is too high. I want a better pulling feel behind me instead of the push/pull feel I'm getting now. Others say when the hitch is setup right they barely know the trailer is behind them once they are rolling down the highway.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Even Keystone Outback people do not have an official trailer coupler height in their specs. What is considered level? The floor in the trailer? Or the frame underside from front to back? I still believe my Reese Strait Line Hitch and Dual Cams are set one hole to high on the ballmount bar. I count 4 chain links from the cam when putting the tension on. That leaves me a lot of extra chain links dangling. But the bars are level. What do the rest of you experience hooking up with this setup? I know I'm a perfectionist of sorts, but safe pulling is what I am trying to achieve.

Does this look level enough? Or slightly high at the front of the camper?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks normal to me. I think mine rides slightly lower in the front than the back.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I found on my 28BHS that the actual trailer frame and the A-frame tongue were different. When the trailer main frame was level, the tongue A-frame was going slightly uphill towards the coupler. I believe they build a frame and then weld on the A-frame section. So I set my hitch level or slightly lower based on the main frame rails.

Your picture doesn't look too bad.

Lower down one hole and take it out and see if that helps, maybe that will make you feel more comfortable.

Good luck.

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I too got different readings of level from the main frame and front A-arms on my 28 BHS. Because the main frame accounts for the majority of the structure I used IT to do my checking.

I parked in a perfectly level parking lot (local college on a Sunday), and adjusted it there. I used my 18" level to check in the front, middle and rear of the frame. It's all the same now - level.

I'm also on the 4th link with my dual cam set-up and it works perfectly, but my bars are slightly high in the back. Tilt your hitch head/ball back further if you want to get the same results on the 5th link instead.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You guy's are making me wonder if I am not to high in the front. I took my level measurments from the floor of the TT, didn't even think that there would be a difference to the frame. Oh well may have to go recheck everything. Kirk


----------

